# Wellesley College Police Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Dispatcher*
Institution:
Wellesley College

Location:
Wellesley, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
09/15/2020

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

Please review the details for the position before applying for the opening. If you are an internal employee, please apply through the internal portal on Workday. You should have your completed resume/cv and cover letter ready to upload. You should upload both documents on the third page (the required section is named resume/cv - this is also where you should upload your cover letter). These documents should either be in a PDF format (.pdf) or a Word document (.doc) format.

Job Description

Serve as first point of contact for callers and walk-in customers requesting service from the Wellesley College Police Department. Dispatch police officers to calls, monitors intrusion alarms and fire surveillance systems and operates radio communications with on-duty police officers and multi-line telephone system. Schedule: Thursday Friday Saturday 1130 pm to 730 pm.

High School diploma required. Computer proficiency required. Strong written and interpersonal communication skills. Must be able to interact well with various members of the community. Position requires a comprehensive background investigation, including a criminal history records check. The successful candidate must successfully pass an intensive training program and the individual must be available to work various hours, including nights, weekends and holidays.

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Human Resources
Wellesley College

Online App. Form:
https://wellesley.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/wellesley-staff/job/Wellesley-College/Police-Dispatcher_R0000401


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I’m hearing that college might be going under very soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

j809 said:


> I'm hearing that college might be going under very soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That doesn't sound good  ...must not have the money coming in like they normally do ...


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Yep that’s what I hear. Just like a few other colleges that went under recently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Anything is possible, but it's been around too long and has far too many well healed alumnae to face that risk. Hillary could always write a check and save them from the Clinton Defense Fund.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Baby girl tells me she heard nothing, just the normal hit ups for the student relief fund and what not.


----------

